

Instagram Reversal Doesn’t Appease Everyone - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/22/technology/instagram-reversal-doesnt-appease-everyone.html

======
jamesbritt
The new (and revised) TOS is not the same as the current TOS. Referring to it
as a reversal is inaccurate.

Instagram may have dropped certain language but the upcoming TOS claims the
right to transferable licenses and sub-licensing, wording not in the current
TOS.

